
Ask toolbar components are silently installed on OS X along with Java - ntakasaki
https://rainmannoodles.com/blog/what-the-hell-oracle/
======
jfuhrman
YCombinator itself invested in bundleware.

[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130115/17343321692/why-a...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130115/17343321692/why-
are-y-combinator-andreessen-horowitz-backing-drive-by-toolbaradware-
installer.shtml)

[http://www.istartedsomething.com/20130115/y-combinator-is-
fu...](http://www.istartedsomething.com/20130115/y-combinator-is-funding-the-
future-of-spam-in-windows-drive-by-crapware-installers/)

And pg justified it.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092711](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092711)

>The apps that get installed are "crapware." This one seems a matter of
opinion. A lot of the world's most popular apps and sites seem like junk to
us. But the users are choosing to install these things.

The users are choosing to install the original app, not the bundled crap. This
is sad.

